# lone goat for a few weeks



## use2bwilson (Aug 4, 2011)

As a new nigerian dwarf goat owner, next week will be the first breeding of our doe. She will be gone for 3-4 weeks back to her original breeder and I am worried about our little 6-month old doeling that will be left behind alone at our place. We only have two goats as we are just starting up. They are not mother-daughter but the little doeling has very much bonded with our older doe since we brought them home together 2 months ago. Whenever our older doe gets too far away, the little one gets very vocal and clearly upset!! Should I be concerned or I am just being overly worried as a new owner? Is there anything I should do to help our little one be less stressed?


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

You could do it, but she will be VERY lonely and stressed. She will scream and cry and carry on. Could the lady with the buck bring you him so when the older doe came into heat you could just breed her and put her right back in with the younger one? Could you maybe get a wether for a friend while the older doe is gone?


----------



## use2bwilson (Aug 4, 2011)

i do have a neighbor with 3 goats (2 of which are whethers). I could certainly ask them for a "loner goat" ... but would I have to worry about introducing them and them getting along?

I could maybe also ask the breeder to take both since they both came from her farm originally.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I do think leaving her there alone will stress her out. I would try and possibly get the older one bred and bring her back the same day?
How far away is the breeder?


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I have watched for heat with my does and taken them to be bred...just for an hour or two. I even took my young one along in the car so she wouldn't be lonely! ( the things I do for my goats...)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Taking her to a new herd... may be more stressful... as she is low man on the totem pole and will get beat on.... so leaving her where she is...may be less stressful for her....
It does make us feel bad to have a goat alone but sometimes it has to be done.... It would be nice to get her a friend....but sometimes that is also impossible if you don't have access or funds to do so..... As long as she can see her buddies.. then she should be OK... at least she is not totally alone.... :hug:


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Last breeding season I only had two goats a wether and doe. I took the doe to the breeder for 4 days. The wether was visibily upset for the first couple of hours but then settled down. I tried to spend extra time with him, also made sure he was eating and drinking. He was glad to see her when she got home but did just fine without her. Hopefully you can time it so that your doe won't be gone too long but I think she'll be fine.


----------



## use2bwilson (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks for all the input.
It sounds like I've got a few options to minimize the little one's stress while her buddy is away. 
I can ask the breeder to take both my goats since they both are from her herd orginally. It may not be a problem. 
I can also ask about a shorter breeding visit. We had originally talked about the 4 weeks to be sure she is bred, but they are close enough (30 minutes) that I could take her back if we want to do 2 shorter visits. 
Or I can also ask my neighbor to borrow one of her wethers since they have 3 goats. 
If those options do not work out, it sounds like I'll be hanging out in the goat pen lots and bonding with the little one and keeping her company. It could be her time to learn to walk on the leash and join our short dog walks out back to graze in the open space behind our house. 
Orginally when I first got the goats, I asked my breeder how the little one would be without her buddy when she leaves to be bred and my breeder thought that it would be a good time for the little one to bond more to me since she's still pretty shy. Perhaps it will work out for the best but i really don't want to stress her out if there are other options.
I guess if my breeder can't take the both of them, I will see how she does alone for a bit and then see about getting her a buddy from the neighbor if needed.
Thanks again!!


----------



## aussieheelr (Jul 29, 2011)

From my experience, she will be lonely... but will make it ok. 
Last week my nubian's friend, Lego Lamb, died. I wasn't able to get a new friend (well 2 actually) until yesterday. While she was alone that 1 week she was much more vocal calling out for Lego, and paced most of the day. She didn't loose weight, continuing to have her appitite which was good. But soon as I brought Oompa and Loompa (my "pygmy" goats) home she lit up like a childs face on Christmas Morning. 
If you could find a wether to keep her company, since this is a planned seperation, that would be the best option.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

I think it depends on the goat...I have one doe that prefers to be alone. She will do everything in her power to get away from the other goats. (she isn't very old 2 years old) and she isn't being bullied. But when she is in a pen by herself she is happy go lucky


----------



## use2bwilson (Aug 4, 2011)

My breeder was able to take both of my goats and was happy to do so. I'm feeling good that my goats are not lonely and are in a familiar setting. I've only had my girls a couple months and they are back with their original breeder with old friends ... although I miss my goats!!
My young doeling is in a pen with her 2 other buddies she grew up with. My breeder pointed out that although she's a month or two younger than the other 2 doelings, she is as big as the others ... so apparently my little doeling is enjoying all the yummy browse we have at our place.
Thanks again for all the input!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Glad that they both got to go on vacation. :wink:


----------

